# Waterdamage



## Saska (Jul 27, 2010)

The other night I was out working photographing a nightclub and some idiot came and poured a glass  of water all over my camera (on purpose). The lens is not functioning properly (the  majority of the pictures turn out blurry, no focus) and when the button  is pushed down halfways to set focus the lens gives away strange,  cracking noises. So now I am in need of a new lens (of couse I have to  pay out of my own pocket as this dude refuses to pay for the equipment  he ruined...douche)

what can or should I do about my camera and this dude?


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 27, 2010)

What you probably should have done was shut the camera off, and pulled the battery immediately and wait a few days to let it dry out before seeing if it worked.

As for the guy, file a complaint with the police and sue him in small claims court.
If there were witnesses, talk to them and get there names and phone numbers.

Good luck
Steve


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 27, 2010)

You should have shanked him and ran. Or maybe bludgeoned him with your lens.


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree.
The best time to do something was when it happened.
If the cops were called and the guy and the witnesses were all there there would be a good chance of getting the guy to pay. 

Now ........ ??


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 27, 2010)

You could always find out where he lives, go over there late at night, and light his car on fire.  It won't pay for your lens but you might feel better.  You can consider it a "Manual Karma Delivery Service".


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 27, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> You should have shanked him and ran. Or maybe bludgeoned him with your lens.


 
LOL!

I was just thinking how bad I could brain someone with my 70-200mm. Its kind of heavy, and very solid. :thumbup:

Pretty expensive melee weapon though, for that price I could probably get a real folded katana.


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2010)

Get a large Ziplock bag. Put 2 cups of uncooked rice in the bag. Put the lens in the bag (after removing both end caps) with the rice.

Let it set for 3 or 4 days. Try the lens again.

The rice will absorb any water in the lens, and at this point you have nothing to lose.

If you are going to be shooting the nighclub scene your equipment will always be at risk, so look into insuring your camera gear.


----------



## superhornet59 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just going to throw this out there... send it to the manufacturer for repair? There is no way switching in some new electronics/AF parts is going to cost more then allll that beautiful low dispersion glass. Otherwise, melee sounds pretty good. Between the plastic surgery and the new lens, you should be about square.


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2010)

Sadly, we live in a disposable society. If it doesn't work, just throw it away.

Fewer people everyday consider the possiblity of repair.

Or put another way, common sense is becoming less, and less common! :lmao:


----------

